# RCD510 or MDI firmware update possible?



## MacInen (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi! 

I have early 2012 Jetta with Rcd 510 radio and MDI USB cable. Now the version is Kw02/2011. More details in attached pics. 



















Is it possible to update the firmware? If so, to which version? 

Thanks! 
Ossi


----------



## MacInen (Sep 24, 2015)

Tried updating the latest version from VW site, I think it is kw22/2012, but the device said update not possible. 

Next I would like to try this one which is a step older:
Volkswagen Media Device Interface (MDI) Firmware Upgrade 0240 KW22-2011

From here:
http://www.my-gti.com/3482/volkswagen-media-device-interface-mdi-firmware-upgrade-0240-kw22-2011

But as the comments there say, the file is actually an older version by mistake. 
Who might have the right file?


----------



## MacInen (Sep 24, 2015)

I tried the 240 kw22/2012 and the earlier 150 kw22/2012 version but neither were accepted. Maybe I just ask the local dealer when I have done other business there...


----------

